# Pompano Rigs



## Earl Brinn (Feb 16, 2004)

This is the rig we have been using up here on the NE Fla. coast . On some of our beaches it takes a long cast to get to deep water and a hard cast is required. With the standard dropper loop rigs we were having them come apart during the cast . Since switching to this rig no one has had a brake off . Main line mono and the hook lines Florocarbon. Hope this helps someone.


----------

